# Attention Central Florida BOTL's



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

I work at a paint store in Valrico, FL (east of Tampa). There is a B&M (Edwards Pipe and Tobacco) right next door to my store. They are having a herf this Saturday August 26th from 4pm to close. They are having free BBQ and givaways. I unfortunatly will not be able to make it as this is my last weekend to get things done before my wife has ACL surgery on Tuesday. I figured I would throw it out there to anyone in the surrounding areas looking for some free food and a place to smoke this Saturday night. One better they don't have a liquor license but will let you BYOB. If anyone is interested in there contact info and address PM me and I will get it to you. I don't know what the rules are about posting that info. I'm sure if you did a search you could find in also. They are not under the same ownership as the Edwards in south Tampa. They just bought the rights to use the name.


----------

